# Chuck thread adaptor wanted



## Racers (19 Mar 2013)

Hi, Chaps

Can any one make me a chuck thread adaptor with female 18mm 2.5 to male 3/4" 16 tpi? 






Please excuse the bad drawing all dimensions in milimeters apart from the 3/4" x 16 tpi

Just let me know how much it will cost.

Pete


----------



## dickm (19 Mar 2013)

Not what you want to hear, but that would be quite a pig to make. From my experience, getting the two threads and more importantly, the registers, absolutely true is a major precision task, probably involving several attempts  . 
If the metric thread is a headstock spindle of some sort, you might be better off getting a complete new spindle machined, which could be a simpler job with a single mounting between centres for turning. This would then allow you to mount "standard thread" accessories for ever and a day.


----------



## Racers (19 Mar 2013)

Hi, Dick

Well it's for a woodworking lathe so precision isn't that important, I guess i should have said that  

Pete


----------



## Tinbasher (20 Mar 2013)

When it has a hefty chuck in one end and spinning at 1200 rpm you might change your mind about precision!


----------



## Racers (21 Mar 2013)

Hi, Chaps

If I remove the spindle and post a photo, can you give me a price for a replacement?


Pete


----------



## flh801978 (21 Mar 2013)

I can make you an adapter if i have the spindle to work from.
I'm in sheffield so if you could drop off i can do it while you wait even

Ian


----------



## Racers (21 Mar 2013)

Ian

PM sent 

Pete


----------



## dickm (21 Mar 2013)

That's a fantastic offer from Ian, so if you are happy with the additional overhang from using an adaptor, then jump at it. But I'd still recommend replacing the spindle as a whole, for lots of reasons. 
I'm guessing Ian could do that just as quickly if you take him the spindle.


----------

